# Patio sliding door recommendations



## t1snwbrdr12 (Nov 27, 2013)

Are Any sliders that a local store would keep in stock good? Debating on replacing our 15 year old slider. It's standard 6'0x6'8. We used a cheap off brand one from Home Depot at another house of ours and it worked out fine for the 5 years or so we lived there. I think it is the masterpiece that they still offer, but the price seems more in line with all their in stock options now as opposed to significantly cheaper. 

Just wanted anyone's opinion on what lowes, Home Depot, or 84 lumber may stock (if they stock any doors?). What's the best value? The door doesn't need to be great, it's a townhouse and going in a playroom to the outside deck. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Not really. The big box stores ones tend to be commodity/throw away units if you are talking about the vinyl units.

The Andersen slider isn't bad though.


----------



## t1snwbrdr12 (Nov 27, 2013)

What are other options as far as buying a sliding door? Do window and door specific stores compete with box store pricing? Or is pricing much more?


----------



## CompleteW&D (Sep 4, 2015)

t1snwbrdr12 said:


> What are other options as far as buying a sliding door? Do window and door specific stores compete with box store pricing? Or is pricing much more?


No.... not at all. You will generally pay more, but often times the quality of the door is much higher. Not always though, it depends on who you're dealing with.

Box stores go to manufacturers and tell them what price point they want a product at, to stock it in their store. And that price point tends to be pretty low. So, when the MFG. complies, you can bet they've cheapened the product a LOT.

For example, a potential customer of mine wanted a 5/0 x 6/8 white vinyl slider with blinds in the glass. She got a price from a box store of like $600 without installation. The manufacturer I use is fairly high end I will admit.... but my _COST_ on a 5/0 x 6/8 slider with blinds was like $1348. That was no labor and no mark up.

I can guarantee what I offered was a far superior product and we do great installations, but sometimes, we just have to say no.


----------



## t1snwbrdr12 (Nov 27, 2013)

I've emailed and visited some window and door stores. The most reasonable I've found is an m/i door. I haven't gotten to see this one in person but the 1600 series is what j was quoted on and it seems nice. Blinds in door seem out of our budget unless we go with a pella from lowes. 

Another shop will sell a new construction simonton to me for about what a master piece at home depot costs. The master piece looks a lot nicer, feels more solid, and could potentially be cheaper if I can knock them down anyhow. 

Is m/i, simonton, worth more for a product that doesn't match the wife's style dreams and desires for this door? I can get the m/i for about 200 more than the master piece at Home Depot.


----------



## CompleteW&D (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm not familiar with M/I at all. Simonton, like most major manufacturers make several lines of product. But if it's at or near box store pricing, my guess it is from their low end line up. Especially if it's "new construction" or "builder's grade." That's probably why it looks less sturdy. It probably is. :blink:

I am very familiar with the sliding patio doors from Thermal Industries, Gorell by Softlite, ProVia and Sunrise. I know for certain, all of these doors are structurally re-inforced, have excellent air infiltration ratings, excellent warranties, customer service and will custom size as needed.

What are your wife's _style dreams and desires_ for the door?


----------



## t1snwbrdr12 (Nov 27, 2013)

French rail style. Where the door surrounding the glass is thicker

And in glass blinds potentially but unsure of their reliability and serviceability.

We want two locks on it too, one at the latch and one secondary.


----------



## CompleteW&D (Sep 4, 2015)

Not all vinyl manufacturers make a "French" style sliding patio doors. You mainly find them in wood or clad wood. But, I'm sure there are some vinyl doors that come in the French rail style that I'm not aware of.

Thermal Industries makes one, but it's not a traditional French rail. Just the bottom rail is larger. It's kind of weird looking IMHO.


----------



## t1snwbrdr12 (Nov 27, 2013)

Simonton is builder grade. 

https://www.simonton.com/Product/Detail/Contractor/Vinyl New Construction Patio Door/door

Pella blind in door that is affordable feels pretty cheap at lowes. Display is beat up too as if it doesn't hold up (although I realize they're abused). 

http://m.lowes.com/pd/ThermaStar-by...-Glass-White-Vinyl-Sliding-Patio-Door/3191521

Home Depot masterpiece. Has the French style she likes. We owned one for about three years problem free. I don't know how it's holding up now, we sold the house. 

http://m.homedepot.com/p/MasterPiec...r-with-Smooth-Interior-G6068L00201/202339612/

And it can be ordered with blinds for more money. 

http://m.homedepot.com/p/MasterPiec...ass-Sliding-Patio-Door-G6068L002WL/203188756/

See anything wrong with them or a reason to lean one way or the other?


----------



## cjaustin81 (Sep 4, 2014)

I bought the Andersen 200-series sliding door recently from Home Depot. It's pretty good, the main thing is it needs to be installed correct. It uses a nice seal design but if it's not installed correctly it won't matter.

I would stay away from the Pella ThermaStar from Lowes (I have all Pella as my replacements for other windows btw)


----------



## wetech (Aug 4, 2012)

t1snwbrdr12 said:


> Simonton is builder grade.
> 
> https://www.simonton.com/Product/Detail/Contractor/Vinyl New Construction Patio Door/door
> 
> ...


I just installed that exact Masterpiece door in my basement last week. Seems solid enough, functions smoothly, and was easy to install.


----------



## eunicedlawson (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi all, we are planning to renovate our living room . As a part, we decided to put a combination of pista and yellow colour paint on the walls and to put some art works too. The furniture purchasing is on half the way now. The main thing is about the replacement of door and windows. I have a huge collection of new trendy window and door designs from windows and doors manufacturers Bentley which my friend has shared me. She is using windows and doors from Canglow.
My doubt is about the installation. I have a 100x55mm timber frame.
Can I install aluminium windows that are 125mm and a door 110mm?
If so, what size reveals and sills would I need?

Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## marymlisi (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi eunicedlawson,
Better go with a professional service and ask them to make an inspection of the windows. They will guide you.


----------

